# Which Kong/puppy toys to start off with?



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

We're picking up Frank this Saturday. 

I want him to have a toy or two to play with an am going to PetSmart sometime this week (probably tomorrow) to buy a bag of food, toys, leash/collar, and some other incidentals to prepare for his arrival. 

I did some homework this weekend and saw that there was about 20 different Kong toys, a bunch of Jolly Balls, etc... there were also Kong toys that were multi-colored and marked specifically for puppies. Are they worth it for a GSD or a waste/dangerous? What about the tugs?

I figure I'll pick 2-3 toys for him to start out with. 

What should they be? The more specific you are the better, just because there are SOOO many toys to choose from.

Also, don't both with the Cuz suggestions, we had the pleasure of hearing these for the first time at the shops and in online clips and wanted to gouge out our ear drums!! 

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Kongs are great, i would start off with a puppy one. you can fill them with treats and different things and it keeps them busy, definately not a waste of money. if you do decide to get a jolly ball make sure you are supervising him at all times because dogs have a tendency sometimes to chew off the handles and eat them and you don't want him to choke. same thing with the rope tugs, you don't want him to eat the rope and then have it get stuck in his system. ivy has the X-Treme Kong and kong ball and she LOVES Them : http://www.jbpet.com/Kong-Ball,496.html, http://www.jbpet.com/X-Treme-Kong,1366.html 

good luck and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

So a black kong or a puppy (multicolored) kong to start off with?

Also, Kong makes a ton of tugs (or were you not talking about them?), which would for a puppy (8wks)?

I'll try to get pics up...actually I do have some that were emailed to me...but I'm all thumbs when it comes to posting them...

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dante LOVES his Cuz - here's the secret: Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh don't repeat too loud.................A screwdriver or ice pick to the squeeker makes them silent!!


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Dante LOVES his Cuz - here's the secret: Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh don't repeat too loud.................A screwdriver or ice pick to the squeeker makes them silent!!


You serious Clark? 

I thought the squeaker was what brought them the excitement...or maybe staring into their owners bloodshot eyes while the dogs chew/squeak them into the nut house...

Seriously though...they still love them even without the squeaker?

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, I do let the squeaker live for as long as I can, usually a half hour, by then Dante had fallen in love with the first one. After that he doesn't care!!!!

Of course all dogs are different, some need the squeak but Dante just needs the round, carryable (is that a word), throwable, chewable.

They're especially fun in the wading pool


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok ok I'll get em one. But that squeaker is toast before it hits the floor!

Is the cat one the best to get (with the little points on the head)??

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

I also highly recommend the Kong Wubba's its the only toy that is left standing strong through my pups teething puppy-hood, Its also good for tug/fetch. I personally like the Kong Activity balls over the original style cuz you can also stuff there kibble and treats in the cracks, so its a little easier for them to get the food out, My female found some of them too hard to get out and she got frustrated and gave up, unless I put a something SUPER like chicken in there. Also those rubber kongs are microwave safe and dishwasher safe, so the possibility's of stuffings are endless


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

For Dante it doesn't matter the good or the bad (Those are horns not cat ears







), just watch the feet and that they don't get chewed off. Sometimes I end up cutting the feet off if Dante won't leave them alone


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

We got the red kong Medium (skipped the multicolored puppy one). And stuffed it with the kong ziggies (which don't last very long at all) I actually put some treats in it last night and they lasted longer than the ziggies. The Kong alone doesn't catch her attention at all. It has to have something in it. I also own the red kong bone thingy (she doesn't care for it unless there is something in it) the kong tug toy (she enjoyed the generic tug of war rope thingy from petco more) and the kong rubber throwing disc and she runs after it and just looks at it on the ground. 

What does this mean about kong toys, my particular pup is kind of indifferent to them. Sometimes they gain her interest, and other times she could care less. Your pup may be different.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Only as an adult has Dante liked the Kong empty. As a pup it had to have something in it, his favorite was canned dog food that has been frozen in over night 







Those were sparkling clean Kongs when I got home


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm not hearing a whole lot of replies about the PUPPY kong toys. Makes me think I should skip right to the red ones. Medium sound good for a puppy? Also I think I'll get one of the kong tugs. Are they only to be used in the yard or are they ok for house play?

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

We used the red one. I let Sasha play with the tug where ever she is willing since she doesn't really like it much. I just want to get my money worth at this point out of it.


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

Maze has a black one and a red one of medium size. That way there's always one in the freezer (if I'm paying attention. Lol) Also she has a blue large Wubba and a Snugga Wubba.. The Snugga doesn't squeak so she can kill it as much as she wants. They're fine indoors as long as your pup doesn't try and throw at it something.. (glares at Maze. Lol) Oh and Maze isn't a GSD but she was a HEAVY chewer growing up and the kong's are the only thing that survived to adulthood.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

Should I introduce "loaded" toys AFTER introducing toys that have no food/treats in them?

In other words, if I throw an empty Kong at a puppy to play with...are they going to instictively look for some sort of treat to pry out or not? 

I never used toys with treats in them with any of my puppies. I tried growing up but my parents yelled at me and told me to stop teasing the dog...I was 9 or 10 at the time...I'm not mid-late 20's. 

But again, any specific way/order to introduce toys to a puppy?

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

Just got back from PetSmart. Here's what I got...

The large red kong for dogs 30-60lbs..or something like that. I got the large Durable Nylabone (looks like a rawhide with the two knots in the end). 

And my fiancee just HAD to get it a "Bo-Bo"...you know those tug/fetch toys that looks like a wiener dog?...yeah...one of those. I know he'll probably chew it apart in 5 seconds but she's been wanting one ever since she saw the comercial.

I figure I'll use the free treats the Kong came with and after that smear peanut butter in the toy and freeze it.

I didn't get the Cuz or the Jolly Ball because it was already up to $100 with the collar, leash, food, etc... plus they were out of the gigantic JB's and he won't be big enough for that for a while.

Thanks for the help! Hopefully I picked some good stuff.








-Emt1581


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

Sounds like you got some good stuff. Also you can add canned dog food or yogurt in the Kong when you freeze it. Too much peanut butter can give the dog an upset stomach. So I learned the hard way. Lol.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Oranges81Sounds like you got some good stuff. Also you can add canned dog food or yogurt in the Kong when you freeze it. Too much peanut butter can give the dog an upset stomach. So I learned the hard way. Lol.


I didn't know that about the yogurt...is every dog different or, like peanut butter, do they all love it and it loves them back?

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

*shrugs* All my dogs love it but make sure you get the sugar free/ organic stuff. I usually get raspberry or plain flavored for Maze and add my own blueberries to it. Yogurt is good for the stomach to help with digestion as well.


----------

